# Buildings that are shaped like things.



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Excellent thread ^^


In my city -San Pedro Sula- there's a Mayan Pyramid Building. It's a Honduran Bank


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Stack of Coins - The former Singapore Treasury building was said to be inspired by a stack of coins. The building is popularly called Temasek Tower but is now officially known as 8 Shenton Way.


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Taiwan’s $152 million National Stadium with 8844 solar panel roof looks just like a giant toilet seat :lol:


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Grand Lisboa, Macau (highest building in Macau)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/3700336897/in/set-72157620998992339/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/3700350707/in/set-72157620998992339/

Looks like a disgusting vegetable to me.


----------



## kuyageezer (Sep 16, 2005)

MikaGe said:


> My friend said the shape of this building resembles something but I can't recall what...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're too funny!!


----------



## brvnara (Nov 6, 2008)

stewie1980 said:


> Grand Lisboa, Macau (highest building in Macau)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same herehno:


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

A building of a high-tech company in Amsterdam is shaped like a computer. I just can't find a picture...


----------



## CrayZD (Apr 9, 2009)

Architects in Hannover, Germany, seem to have a weakness for human body parts: 

1.


CrayZD said:


> [...]
> The brain-shaped International Neuroscience Institute (INI) in Hannover, Germany.


2.
The University of Music and Drama (HMT - Hochschule für Musik und Theater) in Hannover:










Ugly as hell if viewed from street level. But if you look at it from above...



















...you'll see that it's built to resemble a human ear.

A unique interpretation of 'organic' architecture.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

^^I think it looks like a snake


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Or a fetus


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

RafflesCity said:


> Singapore's Esplanade Theatres appears to have been inspired by the Durian. (A tropical fruit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10/10


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

Victhor said:


> The robot builidng in Bangkok, it seems to be in battery saving mode
> more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Building
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: very funny


----------



## punk_oi (Dec 1, 2006)

Conte said:


> Taiwan’s $152 million National Stadium with 8844 solar panel roof looks just like a giant toilet seat :lol:


hahahaha:lol::lol:


----------



## Skyline Art (May 27, 2008)

This has been around for I think 3 decades, it's only 2 to 3 stories high though.












> *Gagudju Crocodile Holiday Inn* is a unique hotel that is *shaped like a crocodile* located in the centre of the world heritage listed Kakadu National Park. It is a popular base for exploring the rugged beauty of the vast National Park. Enjoy a swim in the pool or walk over to Jabiru Pools olympic size swimming pool with marked lanes for lap swimming. Barbeque Grills and Outdoor Pool.
> There are 2 meeting and conference rooms available - Jim Jim Room and Nourlangie A and B which can be paritioned into two seperate rooms. Function rooms can be used for Meetings, Conferences, Lectures, Seminars and Private Dinners.


Source:
http://www.coast-accommodation.com.au/coastalproperty2618

Kakadu is in the Northern Territory in Australia.

edit: This hotel sort of looks small but it is a 4 STAR with 110 hotel rooms, and has other facilities listed above...


----------



## Skyline Art (May 27, 2008)

I really like this though as posted earlier in the thread... i didn't realise how creative some cities are:
Kansas City Public Library









This is the 1st time i have come into a world forum, very good to see many interesting designed and built buildings around the place. I hope Australian cities can learn from foreign places and build things iconic to the place here..... 

:cheers:

BTW is the bldg ^^ got posters or actual metal shaped books, such as the Romeo & Juliet book which has carvings in the facade - very impressive indeed...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

tijuano en el df said:


> to what company does that giant basket belong to?


The Longaberger Basket Company


----------



## Skyline Art (May 27, 2008)

What do you think?
*Swastika shaped building at the Coronado Navy Base*
Found on Google Earth by the Americans. They think it is bad... :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWkls1v6vJE

:lol: Another one in Greece... I can't understand what they're saying:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DzMlF_jvY4&NR=1


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

This one is shaped like a skyscraper


















:jk: 
Great thread by the way..
For some reason I was really disgusted by the Kansas City Library until I found out it was a parking garage...now I completely love it..lol..A great/creative way to disguise ugly car parks


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Fake Hills, Beihai (China)





































And the best thing about it is... they're building it


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

^The best thing? Perhaps for the Beihaians. I'm glad this massive uglyness is not in my city.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

MikaGe said:


> My friend said the shape of this building resembles something but I can't recall what...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A needle-work finger protector.... :lol:


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Ramses said:


> ^The best thing? Perhaps for the Beihaians. I'm glad this massive uglyness is not in my city.


In China something like this is normal these days 
And don't worry - I'm also glad that this is not going to be build in Europe.


----------



## Kubajzo (Jun 11, 2009)

MelboyPete said:


> A needle-work finger protector.... :lol:


A condom being put on came to my mind. :lol:


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

The photo was made when the building was under costruction.
Now, it looks like this 

Torre Agbar in Barcelona (desgined by Jean Nouvel)









But it doesn't change the thing it looks like... you know what


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Bahá'í House of Worship (or Lotus Temple), Delhi, India


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

Garuda building in Bogor Indonesia resembles Indonesia's Coat of Arm "Burung Garuda"


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

LoveAgent. said:


> Fake Hills, Beihai (China)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that is weird. :nuts:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

O-14 tower in Dubai 22fl/102m
























*thanks to IMRE*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

and one from Sofia it looks kind of like ski jump ramp








*thanks to Jlokym*


----------



## WiWiWi (Jun 13, 2009)

bagak said:


> Garuda building in Bogor Indonesia resembles Indonesia's Coat of Arm "Burung Garuda"


cool! :banana2:


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ cool! :banana::banana:


----------



## flygon (Mar 31, 2006)

bagak said:


> Garuda building in Bogor Indonesia resembles Indonesia's Coat of Arm "Burung Garuda"


I wonder if whoever designed this one has a brain.


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

luci203 said:


> ^^ cool! :banana::banana:
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/108/298248484_84991d485c_b.jpg
> http://www.kauf.ro/administrare/QC5050.jpg


^^


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Beer can


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Westhafentower Frankfurt :

Is meant to look like a typical Frankfurt Cider Glass

http://www.yagma.de/media/images/popup/***-U362223.jpg


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## moober76 (Mar 3, 2010)

Commandant said:


> Bahá'í House of Worship (or Lotus Temple), Delhi, India


 ohhhh... this one's so nice... thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

The Digital Beijing Building:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Fan-shaped office building located in Dezhou, China:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Octupus shaped building in Beijing:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Building shaped like a mountain in Tenjin Central Park, Fukuoka, Japan:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

A giant soccer ball building in Dalian, China:









Seed Cathedral in Shanghai:

















Voglereiter Auto Residence, Salzburg, Austria:









Tree House Hotel, Da Lang, Vietnam:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Tianzi Hotel is in Hebei Province, China:









Train station in Moka, Japan:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Jean-Marie Tjibaou Cultural Centre, Nouméa, New Caledonia:


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Wauu I adore Beijing Digital Building! 
Masterpiece of the Building art, as French would say "Merveilleusement"!


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

The Bar Code Building, St. Petersburg, Russia:









Hundertwasser Building (Forest Spiral), Darmstadt, Germany:









Nakagin Capsule Tower, Tokyo, Japan:


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

Densetsu said:


>


I always like this building. Very awesome design, it looks solid.


----------



## beren_me (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey apple,hey hey


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Pentominium looks like a CD rack I used to own. Does anybody have a pic of the building in India that looks like an egg?


----------



## johnmizer (Jan 7, 2008)

Ericsson GA 628









PBCom Tower Philippines


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...imageshack.us/img388/4145/lipstick7ie.jpg&t=1

The Lipstick Building in NYC.


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

Commandant said:


> Jean-Marie Tjibaou Cultural Centre, Nouméa, New Caledonia:


It was love at first sight. Beautiful buildings.


----------



## OldBoy137 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Apr 23, 2010)

*First post!*

Burj Al-Fatih building, Khartoum, Sudan:


















I remember the locals being a little bummed when I referred to it as "The Egg"... they insisted it's shaped like a sail. Fair enough, even though it is now (apparently) referred to as 'Egg of Khaddafi' (it was built with Libyan assistance)


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

Branson, Missouri

Titanic
http://www.terinamarketing.com/joomla/images/stories/shows/titanic.jpg








Wax museum
http://www.airtranmagazine.com/images/2009/jul/ontown.jpg








http://branson.ripleys.com/blogs.dir/9/files/2010/07/home-slider_s10.jpg


----------



## ChilenoFutbol (Apr 11, 2009)

Stelian said:


> O-14 tower in Dubai 22fl/102m
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:nuts:

a building in south africa


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

woa ! an ananas  whats the use of it ?


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Some of them are MORE than strange....


----------

